# Bad body mounts? 1965 Tempest



## Dahmu (Jun 3, 2019)

Do you think these body mounts look bad? Anyone know what part is needed to replace them if needed?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I wouldnt touch em

" In my opinion" I dont think you will ever get the bolts out

the torque to remove them is going to blow the body apart around the nut

Scott


----------



## Dahmu (Jun 3, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> I wouldnt touch em
> 
> " In my opinion" I dont think you will ever get the bolts out
> 
> ...


Sound advice to me! Any idea if they are part of the trunk panels if I were to ever replace them?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have personally tried those exact same looking bolts on other Pontiacs
and
not had very good luck ... like 0 ....the bolt sticks thru the nut about 4 threads
the end of the bolt is rusty ... the nut sits in a pocket ,,, the nut is square ...

when you turn the head of the bolt the nut spins against the side of the cage its in
and blows the side out and then just spins ...

enjoy your car this summer .... because it could turn into a long winter repair ...

that is a scary job to me ... 

yes there is people that can do it and have repaired or removed them ... but
there is a torch involed for heating it up and I see lots of undercoat hiding probably
more issues than are visable ....

then welding and chasing the rust to solid metal for fabraction ...

you are opening up A TON OF WORK

again just my opinion,.,, from what I have seen on the 50 plus 
GM a bodys I have owned


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Dahmu said:


> Do you think these body mounts look bad? Anyone know what part is needed to replace them if needed?


They look factory new to me. Those are the "special" Nascar version that allows under floor air to pass through minimizing drag and produce higher track times.

Check these out, this may be what you are looking for? https://picclick.com/For-1964-1967-Chevrolet-Chevelle-Trunk-Floor-Brace-92555ZM-292766179940.html

Keep in mind, it's all A-body. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I am with Blkjudge here. Leave it be, the body mount connects the body to frame.......looks still connected. It does have a rubber bushing, but the bouncing properties of that probably went out with Nixon.

It has stayed attached, so it likely will for many years. Just inspect it now and then, if one comes loose then you may be forced to do them all. But likely they will all stay put and a new one probably won’t be any tighter.

PJ’s Frame brace may be something to consider. 

One of the guys at the cruise in was talking about putting in a new dipstick in a Pontiac 461 that was recently rebuilt, because he did not think the proper top arrangement was there, they differ some AC cars, non etc. Me aand a friend who had just finished building my 461, said for the. Love of Pete, leave that dipstick be. If you break it you will have to pull the engine, the pan etc.

As Johnny Cash sang at Folsom Prison in the last line of the song “Cocaine Blues”........

“Come all you guys listen unto me, lay off that whisky and let those body mounts be”
:nerd::


----------



## Dahmu (Jun 3, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> I have personally tried those exact same looking bolts on other Pontiacs
> and
> not had very good luck ... like 0 ....the bolt sticks thru the nut about 4 threads
> the end of the bolt is rusty ... the nut sits in a pocket ,,, the nut is square ...
> ...


I agree. I’ll just have fun driving it and fix them when I absolutely have to.


----------



## Dahmu (Jun 3, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Dahmu said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think these body mounts look bad? Anyone know what part is needed to replace them if needed?
> ...


Thanks. I saw those a few days ago but wasn’t 100% sure it was the correct part. They seem inexpensive to buy. I’ll probably just get them to have on hand. I’m going to guess they won’t be inexpensive to replace...


----------



## Dahmu (Jun 3, 2019)

Lemans guy said:


> I am with Blkjudge here. Leave it be, the body mount connects the body to frame.......looks still connected. It does have a rubber bushing, but the bouncing properties of that probably went out with Nixon.
> 
> It has stayed attached, so it likely will for many years. Just inspect it now and then, if one comes loose then you may be forced to do them all. But likely they will all stay put and a new one probably won’t be any tighter.
> 
> ...


They do seem fairly well connected still. I’ll just check on it now and then like you said.


----------



## Bald Menace (Jun 20, 2019)

Dahmu said:


> They do seem fairly well connected still. I’ll just check on it now and then like you said.


there's a good chance you'll be replacing trunk floor or at least sections one you dig in to that. this is what my GS looked like when I started digging


----------



## Dahmu (Jun 3, 2019)

Bald Menace said:


> Dahmu said:
> 
> 
> > They do seem fairly well connected still. I’ll just check on it now and then like you said.
> ...


I was beginning to think that as well as I started to really look around under there. It’s going to be a lot of work.


----------

